# Missed Miscarriage



## mneilson (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I had a missed miscarriage... I was at 20 weeks and going in for my ultrasound. We never heard the heartbeat yet but all the doctors said this was normal and there was nothing to worry about. At my ultrasound it turned out there was no fetus... just an empty sac... turns out I lost it at 9 weeks but my body kept thinking I was still pregnant so my uterus still grew, I had most of the symptoms because my hormons were still there... I had no idea I lost it!!! Has anyone out there ever heard of this??? I just had a D&C done a couple days ago...


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

I haven't heard of this, but I wanted to say I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I had a similar experience myself. It was my first pregnancy. I went in for my ultrasound, as you did, and there was no heartbeat. However, the sac was not empty...there was just no heartbeat. I should have opted for a D&C, but I chose to let my body do the work. This was a bad choice for me. My body did not abort the fetus until two weeks later. Two weeks of carrying the knowledge that I was carrying my dead baby inside. It did some emotional damage to me.

They called it a missed miscarriage. At the time, I had never heard of the term.

I have had two healthy pregnancies since, but getting past the first trimester was especially tense.

I wish you the best in getting through this.


----------



## Spookygirl (Sep 14, 2002)

I am experiencing this right now, I just found out last night, and my dr wants to wait until Monday to make any decisions. I think I am going to call him tomorrow, to discuss a D&C. I can't imagine waiting, knowing.....


----------



## Forevermama (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss. I was 17 weeks when I found out Noah was gone, he had died about 2 weeks prior, and I was not miscarrying on my own. What happened to me is not too uncommon, not sure about your situation. I'm sorry your body mislead you for so long, and I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. I hope the upcoming days are gentle on you, Mama


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i am sorry for your loss

i was 16 weeks when we found out Keena had died, she had died about 2 weeks earlier and it took until i induced labor at what would have been 18 weeks for her to be born









tara


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I am so sorry.. while my story isn't quite the same.. My last pregnancy nothing really ever developed past about 4 weeks. I finally had a d+c at 9 weeks. The dr. said none of the tissue was gone and I had had no bleeding. I have no idea how long it would have took on my own. I can't imagine the shock you must have felt. I am so sorry..


----------



## ssrmeeky (Dec 23, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. I never experienced anything like it. I did have my son and lost him after 37minutes of him entering the world when i was 20 weeks along. But it will take time and you will make it through. Just have faith and just know that even though you dont have your child in your arms that you were blessed with a wonderful gift and that you have angel looking down at you from heaven.

Take care
Meeky


----------

